# Bald Mountain closed to public



## Stephen (Oct 10, 2002)

From Foster's Dover NH: Full story here

WASHINGTON TOWNSHIP, Maine (AP) — Bald Mountain, one of the most popular and accessible hiking trails in the Mt. Blue-Tumbledown Mountain region in western Maine, has been closed to the public.

"No Trespassing" signs have been posted warning violators they will be prosecuted, and a large tree has been dropped chest-high across the trail entrance off of Route 156.

*Please see the link above for the full story*


----------

